# SSD dans imac 27



## Skillz (25 Février 2010)

Bonsoir,


Donc voila je voulais sa voir si les adaptateur 2.5 en 3.5 sont universelle est peuvent s'adapter a l'imac ?



Ou si il ya n'a un en particulier qui s'adapte a l'imac ?




C'est pour mettre un "Postville" de chez Intel


----------



## pepes003 (25 Février 2010)

Salut,

Tu  ne peux changer ton disque dur interne par un SSD.
Physiquement, cela est viable, mais ton ventilateur tournera continuellement à fond (insupportable au quotidien).

Par conséquent, ta seule solution est de te passer de ton SuperDrive et achetant ceci :
http://newmodeus.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_27&products_id=260

Enfin, voici un tuto pour le démontage d'un iMac (vidéo) :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFkh1ygrjOU&feature=player_embedded
Un autre + exhaustif mais en anglais :
http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repair/Installing-iMac-Intel-27-Inch-Optical-Drive-Replacement/1637/1

Bon courage.


----------



## Skillz (8 Mars 2010)

Yop,



sa fais un petit moment mais


http://www.macway.com/fr/product/14...port-disque-dur-macbookmacbook-pro-unibo.html



et t'il compatible Imac a votre avis ?


----------



## pepes003 (10 Mars 2010)

A voir, mais il me semble que pour un iMac, l'épaisseur se doit d'être de 12,7mm et non 9,5mm (comme les Macbook)


----------



## Skillz (11 Mars 2010)

Yop,



si qu'elle qu'un a des nouvelles avant que je le commande ^^


----------



## Skillz (12 Mars 2010)

Up


----------



## Skillz (15 Mars 2010)

Personne ?!


----------



## oligo (15 Mars 2010)

Bah normalement oui, pas de soucis!
Mais tu peux tout à fait juste remplacer le dd! regarde ici et tu auras ta solution...

Et si tu ne parles pas anglais, google traduction est un bon début!


----------



## Skillz (15 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir, bonsoir,



ALors merci pour ton site je me suis lu tous les post avec google traduction hin 


et je vais sauté le pas je pense et remplacé mon super drive par un SSD :love:




Merci


----------



## tumazul (18 Mars 2010)

Hello,
Tiens nous au courant 
Je compte aussi en installer un, pas pour remplacer le superdrive mais le dd lui meme (quand les ssd de capacité plus importante auront baissés)


----------



## mingjaune (18 Mars 2010)

installez un dd soit même ,de plus un ssd,nous donne une annulation de la garentit .


----------



## tumazul (18 Mars 2010)

mingjaune a dit:


> installez un dd soit même ,de plus un ssd,nous donne une annulation de la garentit .



mais non si tu as un problème tu remet l'ancien et tu l'envoi en garantie


----------



## nizzels (23 Mars 2010)

Slt moi j'ai fait remplacer mon disque dur 1 to de mon 27 pour un ssd Samsung ds racle 3.5 dune capacité de 64 Go le temps de démarrage est environ de 6s chronométré et le temps de reaction de appli Sont impressionant très content


----------



## Skillz (23 Mars 2010)

Peu tu me mettre un lien de ton SSD stp :love:


----------



## chafpa (23 Mars 2010)

Oui, un lien, un lien


----------



## pepes003 (24 Mars 2010)

nizzels a dit:


> Slt moi j'ai fait remplacer mon disque dur 1 to de mon 27 pour un ssd Samsung ds racle 3.5 dune capacité de 64 Go le temps de démarrage est environ de 6s chronométré et le temps de reaction de appli Sont impressionant très content



Les ventilo ne tournent-ils pas toujours à fond ? N'est-ce pas trop désagréable ?


----------



## thvig (6 Avril 2010)

Intéressé par la réponse également !


----------



## chafpa (7 Avril 2010)

nizzels doit être mort aux pluches après un seul et unique post 

On saura pas, du moins pas par lui apparemment


----------



## Kierkegaard (4 Mai 2010)

pepes003 a dit:


> Les ventilo ne tournent-ils pas toujours à fond ? N'est-ce pas trop désagréable ?



Si son ventilateur ne tourne pas à fond après qu'il ait remplacé son HD d'origine par un SSD, c'est sûrement parce qu'il n'a pas le iMac Late 2009 qui est doté d'un nouveau Cable Hard Drive Temp Sensor spécifique aux trois grandes marques de disques durs disponibles dans les derniers iMac, soit Hitachi, Seagate et Western Digital. 

Voici deux liens où l'on pourra se procurer ces * Cable Hard Drive Temp Sensor *qui équipent les iMac Late 2009, soit les modèles 21.5" et 27":

https://www.applecomponents.com/computers/imac-215-inch-late-2009/0160

https://www.applecomponents.com/computers/imac-27-inch-late-2009/0159


----------



## face d'enclume (24 Mai 2010)

Personne n'a réellement tenté (et réussi) à installer un disque SSD dans un IMAC de dernière génération ?

Je pense à l'IMAC I7.

J'aimerais acquérir cet objet dans l'idée de l'équiper aussitôt d'un SSD pour le système et d'un second disque rapide pour les données.

La raison est que je traite des photos en RAW, lourdes, et crée des panoramiques avec entre 6 et 20 photos.
Ceci me motive à être intéressé par cette modification.

Merci pour vos suggestions.
Excusez ma maladresse, c'est mon premier post...


----------



## laf (28 Mai 2010)

La question que je me pose toujours faute de réponse jusqu'ici, c'est comment se gèrent au quotidien 2 disque internes.
Si par exemple, j'ai un SSD système et un HDD données, quel que soit la machine, peu importe, comment se gèrent les données? 
Le HDD va-t-il apparaitre comme un disque externe où je devrai entrer pour aller chercher mes données ou vais-je avoir toujours un accès direct à mes fichiers sur mon bureau ou autre?

Parce que si c'est comme un disque externe, j'aime mieux garder mes quelques secondes supp pour ouvrir mes app.


----------



## laf (31 Mai 2010)

Personne n'utilise donc cette config pour me répondre?

A chaque fois que je pose cette question, aucune réponse. C'est bien triste.


----------



## face d'enclume (28 Août 2010)

face d'enclume a dit:


> Personne n'a réellement tenté (et réussi) à installer un disque SSD dans un IMAC de dernière génération ?
> 
> Je pense à l'IMAC I7.
> 
> ...



Hélas, trois fois hélas, personne n'a de "tuyaux", d'avis ou d'astuces pour équiper un Imac 27" d'un disque système SSD.
L'Imac en question est le 2,8Ghz intel core i7 et 2To de disque dur.

Merci d'avance à ceux qui auraient une idée de la faisabilité de la chose.


----------



## face d'enclume (13 Novembre 2010)

Up !
Le souhait d'installer un SSD dans un IMAC 27" pour le système, tout en conservant le disque 2To d'origine, est toujours présent.
Quelqu'un a une idée de la faisabilité de la chose ?
Et où le faire effectuer ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## adrien95 (6 Janvier 2011)

Salut j ai un iMac 27 i7 ou il y avait un seagate de 1000giga ; vu que Ca grattais je l ai remplacer par un Ssd osz
Si tu veux conseille hésite 10 minute montre en main c est fait ;-)


----------



## Pichou (6 Janvier 2011)

adrien95 a dit:


> Salut j ai un iMac 27 i7 ou il y avait un seagate de 1000giga ; vu que Ca grattais je l ai remplacer par un Ssd osz
> Si tu veux conseille hésite 10 minute montre en main c est fait ;-)


 
J'attend que le mien arrive du refurb et je compte lui mettre un ssd tres vite. 
A tout hazard t'aurais pas mis un OCZ vertex 2? 
Sinon tu as remplacer le disque d'origine ou bien a la place du super drive?


----------



## adrien95 (6 Janvier 2011)

pas le vertex le agility 2
oui tout a fai j ai remplacer le disque car trop une misere le mettre en supplement et bonjour les temperatures aussi;
la j ai un boitier pour mes 2 hdd 1000 giga


----------



## Nicodb9 (23 Juillet 2011)

adrien95 a dit:


> pas le vertex le agility 2
> oui tout a fai j ai remplacer le disque car trop une misere le mettre en supplement et bonjour les temperatures aussi;
> la j ai un boitier pour mes 2 hdd 1000 giga





Bonjour, la manip que vous avez effectuée m'intrigue pas mal... Vous avez pu changer votre dd par un ssd, sans les problèmes de ventilos à fond ? Vous avez donc shunté la sonde de température ? Ou bien travaillez-vous sur une machine prête à décoller, turbines à fond...?
Pourriez-vous donner plus de détails ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## chacha95 (24 Juillet 2011)

nizzels a dit:


> Slt moi j'ai fait remplacer mon disque dur 1 to de mon 27 pour un ssd Samsung ds racle 3.5 dune capacité de 64 Go le temps de démarrage est environ de 6s chronométré et le temps de reaction de appli Sont impressionant très content


Salut ! Où as-tu fait faire ça ? Combien ça t'as coûté ?


----------



## breizheau (25 Juillet 2011)

SSD Crucial M4 de 128Go, le petit bout de fil dans le connecteur SMART et puis voilà, tout marche nickel.
Le TRIM est de plus activé avec l'utilitaire "Enabled".


----------

